# Best beginner thumbnails



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

What are the best beginner thumbnails?


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I love my highland Variabilis, bold, great looking frogs and not overly expensive. Vanzolini are great frogs too, mine were always a little bit more reclusive though but their call is nicer than the Variabilis in my opinion..more of a trill. I've also heard Imitators are good starters but I've got no experience with those so maybe someone else will chime in here.
Good luck!


----------



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I really like the look of variablis and imitators


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

if you're setting up a 18x18x24 i would highly recommend a group of variabilis, vanzolinii or intermedius!


----------



## joshuaseidman94 (Feb 22, 2015)

I just picked up a trio of variabilias 'highland.' I expected them to hide the minute I let them free of their little cups. I had read about people getting them and not seeing them for weeks!!! Well, lucky for me there hasn't been a second where I can't find these little guys!! They are SUPER BOLD and love to climb ANYTHING! In my opinion they are the prettiest of PDF and I would definately recommend them! The only thing you need to worry about is sealing your cage up good bease they really are super tiny. However, if your tank is sealed and you locate them all before you open the cage to feed them you should be fine  

Good luck!!


----------



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Using the search function will get you the answers you are looking for, most of the time. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/20662-good-starter-thumbnail-search.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/74136-thumbnail-beginner-frog.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/9897-good-beginner-thumbnail.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/53344-good-starter-thumbnails.html


----------



## Twisted46 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just got a group of 4 R. Iquitos and they have been fantastic. I see 3 of the 4 quite often and have even had a little calling already. Beautiful colors as well.


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

To be honest, I think most experts suggest "vents" (R. ventrimaculatus) as a good starter thumb.

They are relatively inexpensive, fairly common in the hobby and in the wild (if you mess up, you haven't just killed off the last of a species ), pretty hardy for a thumbnail, and are one of the easiest to get breeding.

Obviously, everyone has an opinion...

I assume these are not your first frogs, and you are competent at growing fruit flys and springtails. If they are your first, just be careful. Otherwise, start with on of the Tincs (D. tinctorius).

Good luck


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

The best beginner thumbnails are on your hands


----------



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

Correct, im familiar with culturing flies and springtails. I have some tincs, just looking to branch out into some thumbnails.


----------



## mppp (Feb 5, 2014)

Vanzolini's or Intermedius (any kind). I'd like to hear what is not suggested as a good thumbnail all around actually.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Orange sireness are also very easy excuse my spelling.


----------



## jbbond007 (Sep 23, 2014)

My first thumbnails were imis (varadero). They are amazing! Beautiful with contrasting colors, bold, easy to breed, and the males' calls are loud and pleasing. Because they are egg feeders but not obligate, you can leave tads in the tank or remove them to raise yourself. Mine use the whole 18x18x24 viv and always seem to be climbing around and exploring. You can't go wrong with imitators, imo.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Building two 10g verts for thumbs as we speak lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

